# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## جابر عثرات الكرام

(كل نفس ذائقة الموت ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام) (إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  والحمدلله رب العالمين على قضاء الله وقدره  عظم الله أجر اخي الدبعي حيث فاضت اليوم روح ابنة اخي الدبعي (المولودة الجديدة سماء) الى خالقها   تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة  آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## شيخ الشباب

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## forex_syria

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## تريدر2000

(عظم الله أجركم يا أخي ) أنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون   هو الموت ما منه ملاذ ومهرب *** متى حٌُُط ذا عن نعشه ذاك يركب 
نؤمل آمالاً ونرجوا نتاجها *** وباب الردى مما نؤمل أقرب

----------


## npoleon

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اسكنها الله جنات الخلد والهم والديها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## أبو نورة

انا لله وانا إليه راجعون لله ما أخذ ولهما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بمقدار  
عوضك الله الجنة ورزقك رؤياها في الجنة  
اصبر واحتسب

----------


## !MMM!

الله يتقبلها شفيعة لأهلها يارب

----------


## ابووخالد

أحسن الله عزاك أخي الدبعي 
وجعلها الله شفيعة لك ولوالدتها  يوم القيامة إن شاء الله 
ونسأل الله أن يعوضكم خيراً منها 
وأن يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان انه سميع مجيب 
وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون  
دعواتي الصادقة لك ولوالدتها / أخوك / ابوخالد

----------


## برنس قطر

انا لله وانا إليه راجعون

----------


## zedan

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## mahmoudh7

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## CJA

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## alsabry

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله  
الله يرحمها ويرحم اموات المسلمين اجمعين   واسال الله العلي العظيم ان يصبر اخونا الدبعي واهله   انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## Lion

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله .. انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .. عظم الله أجرك أخي العزيز ..

----------


## نـزار محمد

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## محمد فتحي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. البقاء والدوام لله الملك جل جلاله .. اللهم صبرك أخينا الدبعي ورزقك وأهلك الصبر والسلوان

----------


## سمير صيام

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## فوركسي طموح

إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .  
عظم الله اجر ابو اروى وجميع اسرته الكريمه ونساله اتعالى ان تكون شفيعة لهم في الجنه .

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم   إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  عظم الله اجرك يا اخي   لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## voodoo

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة اللهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## haithamgolden

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ماتت بايام مباركه وصفحتها مازالت بيضاء  اللهم تقبلها شفيعه لاهلها  اللهم ارزقنا ميتاتها

----------


## azoree

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## فهد الكويت

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## ابوعزالدين

عظم الله اجرك وان الله اذا احب عبدا ابتلاه ولا اجد اشد من ابتلاء فقدان الضنا وفلذة الكبد

----------


## SamerHassnou

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
انا لله وانا إليه راجعون 
لله ما أعطى و لله ما أخذ 
عوضك الله الجنة
اصبر واحتسب
عسى ان تأخذ بيدك أنت و أمها لتدخلك الجنة
و الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## محروس

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## هشام غنيم محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
البقاء لله ربنا يجعلها طريقه الى الجنة  بالصبر على  البلاء باذن الله تعالى

----------


## LEGEND

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله  اللهم الهم اهلها الصبر والسلوان انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## فارس (مصطفى حمد)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## ناصر محمد

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شىء عنده بمقدار
فلتصبر ولتحتسب
جعلها الله لكم من النار سترا وحجابا

----------


## عبدالرحمن2007

عظم الله اجرك

----------


## المستثمـر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـم  كل نفس ذائقة الموت  وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور  صدق الله العظيم  أخي الدبعي:   رحم الله ابنتك وأسكنها فسيح جناته وألهمكم الصبر والسلوان.  إنا للـه وإنا اليه راجعون

----------


## loaishawar

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## طائر النورس

عظم الله اجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  عظم الله أجركم وأحسن عزائكم وألهمكم الصبر والسلوان،،

----------


## داي ترايدر

> إن لله وإن إليه راجعون  تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

 آمين يا رب العالمين آمين يا رب العالمين آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## DoDy2u

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل   عظم الله اجركم اخي الدبعي واثابكم وزوجكم وال بيتكم الابرار عظيم الحسنات والدرجات

----------


## monaco

أنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون
عظم الله أجركم  أخي

----------


## ahmad_one

(عظم الله أجركم )
وانا لله وأنا اليه راجعون

----------


## abo_malek_ali

رحمها الله تعالي 
واعان اهلها علي الصبر 
لا اله الا الله

----------


## allmouafa9

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اسكنها الله جنات الخلد والهم والديها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## matador

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## 4N45PRO

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

نسأل الله ان يجعلها شفيعة لك يوم العرض . 
أحسن الله عزاءك أخينا  الدبعي  
والصبر والاحتساب ... " الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه اجعون" "أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة واولئك هم المهتدون "

----------


## أبومحمود

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
انا لله وانا إليه راجعون 
لله ما أعطى و لله ما أخذ
عظم الله أجركم

----------


## Naceredine

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون لله ما اعطى و لله ما منع  نسال الله عز وجل ان يلهم الاهل الصبر و السلوان

----------


## farooq

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
عظم الله اجركم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

* 
لله ما أخذ ولله ما أعطى 
وكل شيء عنده بمقدار ،
أسأله جلت قدرته أن ينزل على ذويها 
الصبر والاحتساب .  *

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*  *لله ما أخذ ولله ما أعطى*

----------


## ihossny

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون) البقاء لله وحده

----------


## أبو محمد نضال

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة  آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## عادل22

إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
جعلها الله شفيعة لك ولوالدتها يوم القيامة إن شاء الله 
ونسأل الله أن يعوضكم خيراً منها 
وأن يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان انه سميع مجيب

----------


## أبوأنس

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## بوهند

إنا لله وإنا له راجعون..... 
عظم الله أجرك وأحسن الله عزائك أخوي الدبعي....

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

البقاء لله وحده اخونا الدبعي ... عظم الله اجركم ... وصبركم انتم والعائلة الكريمة على مصابكم أخرج مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم {صغاركم دعاميص أهل الجنة} والدعاميص جمع دعموص والدعموص: ذويبة تبقى في الماء لا تنفك عنه، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبرنا أن صغارنا هم في الجنة يبقون فيها لا يخرجون منها كحال هذه الذويبة الصغيرة المعروفة عند العرب التي تبقى في الماء ولا تخرج منه، وثبت في صحيح حديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ابن حبان وغيره أنه قال: {أولاد المسلمين في جبل في الجنة يكفلهم ابراهيم وسارة} فصغار المسلمين في الجنة لأنهم غير مؤاخذين فالقلم لا يجري عليهم إلا بعد البلوغ عن ام سلمه رضي الله عنها قالت : سمعتُ رسول اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يقول : « مَا مِنْ عبدٍ تُصِيبُهُ مُصِيبَةٌ ، فيقولُ : إِنَّا للَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِليهِ رَاجِعُونَ : اللَّهمَّ أجرني في مُصِيبَتي ، وَاخْلُف لي خَيْراً مِنْهَا، إِلاَّ أَجَرَهُ اللَّهُ تعَالى في مُصِيبتِهِ وَأَخْلَف له خَيْراً مِنْهَا . قالت : فَلَمَّا تُوُفِّيَ أَبُو سَلَمَة ، قلتُ كما أَمَرني رسولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم فَأَخْلَفَ اللَّهُ لي خَيْراً منْهُ رسولَ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم . رواه مسلم . 
اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لي وَلَهُ ، وَأَعْقِبْني مِنْهُ عُقبى حسنةً [ رواه مسلم ]

----------


## aleh$

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله   انا لله وانا اليه راجعون   عظم الله أجرك أخي العزيز

----------


## نسبةفوق

إنا لله وإنا له راجعون..... 
عظم الله أجرك وأحسن الله عزائك أخوي الدبعي....

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

أحسن الله عزاك أخي الدبعي 
وجعلها الله شفيعة لك ولوالدتها يوم القيامة إن شاء الله 
ونسأل الله أن يعوضكم خيراً منها 
وأن يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان انه سميع مجيب
لله ماعطى والله ماخذ
وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون

----------


## prince

أورد الترمذي وابن حبان عن أبي موسى الأشعري ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 'إذا مات ولد العبد قال الله عز وجل لملائكته: قبضتم ولد عبدي؟ فيقولون: نعم. فيقول: قبضتم ثمرة فؤاده؟ فيقولون: نعم. فيقول: ماذا قال عبدي؟ فيقولون: حمدك واسترجع. فيقول: ابنوا لعبدي بيتًا في الجنة وسموه بيت الحمد'.  
اللهم ارزق اخونا الدبعي قول الحمد لله علي كل حال و انا لله وانا اليه راجعون وارزقه بيت الحمد في الجنة ..آمين

----------


## !.. خيـــــال ..!

..   إنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون .. ( عظم الله أجركم أخي الكريم )  اللهم اجعلها ذخراً لوالديها وشفعهما فيها ..  ..

----------


## احمد الفاضل

عظم الله اجركم   واحسن عزاءكم   والهمكم الصبر والسلون   إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون

----------


## ابن المدينة

أحسن الله عزاك أخي الدبعي 
وجعلها الله شفيعة لك ولوالدتها يوم القيامة إن شاء الله 
ونسأل الله أن يعوضكم خيراً منها 
وأن يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان انه سميع مجيب  **************************************************  *******  ملاحظة مهمة للجميع  الرجاء التاكد من نص الاية الصحيح عند كتابتها وعدم نسخها من اي مشاركة إلا بعد التاكد من صحتها .  ونص الأية الصحيح هو (( إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ))  وأرجوا من المشرفين تعديل جميع المشاركات التي كتبت فيها الآية خطا

----------


## dove

عظم  الله اجرك اخي

----------


## Spacer5

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## noon

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## mido0055

إنا لله وإنا الية راجعون

----------


## yafrahnet

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## نادر درويش

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## faissal

تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## dodo_online

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## mialola

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## خالد الفهد

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
جعلها الله شفيعة لوالديها

----------


## aalawee

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اجعلها شفيعة لوالديها يوم الحساب
وارزق اهلها الصبر والسلوان 
احسن الله عزاءك يااخي الدبعي

----------


## ehabbb

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون                            البقاء لله                          عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي       

> **************************************************  ****** ملاحظة مهمة للجميع  الرجاء التاكد من نص الاية الصحيح عند كتابتها وعدم نسخها من اي مشاركة إلا بعد التاكد من صحتها .  ونص الأية الصحيح هو (( إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ))  وأرجوا من المشرفين تعديل جميع المشاركات التي كتبت فيها الآية خطا

----------


## ابو الرند

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله وأسأله جل جلاله ان يلهم اخينا الدبعي الصبر و السلوان وان يخلف عليه خيرا منها

----------


## حكيم سلماني

البقاء الله   اللهم الهم اهلها الصبر والسلوان واجرهم في مصيبتهم يارب العالمين   امين

----------


## عمر حلاق

We Ask Our God To Mercy Her   And Makes Her Bird Of The Paradise Birds - Aameen

----------


## bo7a

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون   اللهم الهم اهلها الصبر والسلوان واجرهم في مصيبتهم يارب العالمين    وان شاء الله تكون شفيعة لوالديها يوم الحساب   عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## ايمن العقرباوي

_عظم الله أجركم يا أخي_ _ إ__نا لله إنا اليه راجعون_

----------


## ابو حســام

عظم الله اجركم  وغفر لميتكم  وشفعها فيكم  
الصبر ,,  لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ  ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## aboali

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## Alnagaf

أخي الدبعي
أنا لا أعرفك و لا أعرف إبنتك
لكن فاضت عيناى دمعا عندما تلقيت الخبر
لها الجنة إن شاء الله
و أنت و أمها معها إن شاء الله

----------


## mohmd173

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## rosebox

اللهم الهمه الصبر و السلوان و اجعلها له فرطا فى الجنه 
اللهم عظم اجره يا رب العالمين

----------


## albrkan

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## نســـاي . . .

عظم الله اجرك ...

----------


## mercury_man

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّة فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ))
صدق الله العظيم  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال تعالى : (( وبشّر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون )) 
صدق الله العظيم  عظم الله لك الأجر أخي العزيز

----------


## مترووووك

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## alghamdi m

انا لله وانا الية راجعون عظم الله اجركم واحسن عزائكم 0وجعلها الله شفيعة لكم ورزقكم الله الصبر والسلوان

----------


## يورو2006

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
عظم الله أجرك اخي

----------


## kmnk2000

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
إنا لله وإن إليه راجعون
تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## fofo

إنالله وإنا إلية راجعون   شافعة مشفعة انشاء الله
احسن الله عزاك اخينا الكريم واسكنها فسيح جناتة 
فى هذا الشهر الكريم

----------


## أبو_روان

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعونان القلب ليحزن وان العين لتدمع وانا لفراق ابنتك لمحزونون ولا نقول الا ما يرضي ربنا ...
لله ما أعطى وله ما أخذ وكل شئ عنده لأجل مسمى ،،فلتصبروا ولتحتسبوا عند الله ,,, ونسال المولى أن تكون شفيعة لكم يوم الحساب 
اللهم ارحمها وارحم والديها واجمعهم واينا وإياها في الفردوس الأعلى ,,, اللهم اجعلها سابقتهم إلى الجنه أخي الحبيب الدبعي ,,, عليك بكثرة الأستغفار والصدقات وأكثر من قول الله تعالى ( والذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إله راجعون) ,, وعليك بالدعاء في هذه الإيام المباركة (اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيراً منها),,,,عظم الله أجرك وأحسن عزاءك ,,,,

----------


## أسامة سيد

الله يهون عليك يا اخي الدبعي  
البقاء لله

----------


## wajdyss

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## hadi75m

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون) 
عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## وليد الحلو

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  ان لله و انا اليه راجعون   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## محمد مصطفى كامل

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
إنا لله وإن إليه راجعون 
تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان 
 ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## الدبعي

الحمد لله رب العالمينحمدا يليق بجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانهالحمد لله حتى يرضى والحمد لله عند الرضى والحمد لله بعد الرضىالحمد لله الذي أعطى ووهب وله وحده ما اخذ و أعطى ووهبوكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمىوان لله وان إليه راجعونولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيموحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيلاللهم اجعلها ذخرا و فرطاً وشفيعاً مجاباًواجعلها يا الله في كفالة إبراهيم عليه السلاموقها برحمتك عذاب الجحيم وجميع موتى المسلمينإخواني الكرام أحسن الله إليكم كما أحسنتم بالدعاء والمشاركة لآخوكمفجزاءكم الله خير وبارك لكم في أنفسكم وفي أهلكم وأطفالكم وفي كل نعمة انعم بها الكريم عليكمواساله تعالى ان يديم عليكم نعمه ويحفظها من الزوالوان يقيكم واهلكم كل مكروه وان يرحم موتاكم وموتى المسلمينولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيموالحمد لله رب العالمينأخوكم / أبو أروى

----------


## FttOOoo

_إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون_

----------


## ABU-NOOR

عظم الله اجركم اخي الدبعي ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## mohamed maher

_انا لله وانا اليه راجعون_ _عظم الله اجرك اخى_

----------


## أبو غلا

عظم الله أجرك 
ونسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يجعلها شفيعة لك ولأهلك

----------


## immortal

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
نسأل الله ان يلهمكم ووالدتها الصبر والسلوان 
ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفكم أمنا وحزنكم فرحا   وأن يجعلها شفيعة لكم يوم القيامة   والحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه

----------


## أبو سعدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
عظم الله أجرك أخى أبو أروى
ونسأل الله ان يلهمكم  الصبر والسلوان وأن يجعلها شفيعة لكم يوم القيامة   والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## ابن المدينة

> أحسن الله عزاك أخي الدبعي   وجعلها الله شفيعة لك ولوالدتها يوم القيامة إن شاء الله  ونسأل الله أن يعوضكم خيراً منها  وأن يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان انه سميع مجيب  **************************************************  *******  ملاحظة مهمة للجميع  الرجاء التاكد من نص الاية الصحيح عند كتابتها وعدم نسخها من اي مشاركة إلا بعد التاكد من صحتها .  ونص الأية الصحيح هو (( إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ))  وأرجوا من المشرفين تعديل جميع المشاركات التي كتبت فيها الآية خطا

   
للتذكير

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

عظم الله اجرك

----------


## Coming_S00n

عظم الله أجركم أخي جابر عثرات الكرام
وألهمكم الله الصبر والسلوان

----------


## ahmed taha

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون   
عظم الله اجرك يااخونا العزيز

----------


## najem

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## الفجر قادم

عظم الله اجركم

----------


## saedGBP

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## عبدالجبار

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  عظم الله أجرك يالدبعي

----------


## dr_mamy2006

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
عظم الله أجرك أخى أبو أروى
ونسأل الله ان يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان وأن يجعلها شفيعة لكم يوم القيامة   والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## صقر الجنوب

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الله يرحمها يا اخ دبعي ويجعلها شفيعة ىلك ليوم القيامة

----------


## khaled_S

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله   الله يتقبلها شفيعة لأهلها يارب

----------


## egypt0

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
إن لله وإن إليه راجعون
عظم الله اجرك اخى الدبعى

----------


## ماجد العجمي

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)  عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي

----------


## أرجوان

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون) عظم الله أجرك اخي الدبعي  ولا حول ولا قوة الابالله

----------


## mido

انا لله وانا الية راجعون   عظم الله اجرك اخى الحبيب   وغفر الله لك وللفقيدة وجعلها الله لك شفيعا فى الجنة

----------


## حسن السيد

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وألهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عز وجل أن يبدل خوفهم أمنا وحزنهم فرحا وأن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة

----------


## wildmanisme

(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)

----------


## alhaidary

إنَّا لله وإنَّا إليه راجعون تغمدها اللهُ بواسع رحمته وألْهم أهلها ووالديها الصبر والسلوان ونسأله عزَّ وجلَّ أن يجعلها شفيعة لهم يوم القيامة وأن يعظم أجرهم ويحسن عزاءهم

----------

